# Where do you shop for fabric & is quilt fabric different?



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Where do you shop for fabric? We are very limited out here (Walmart has some fabric, thats about it) and I looked online at Hancock, but didnt have any luck. I wanted it for shirts and clothes, not quilting (will take me awhile before I can do that! lol ).
Also, I like cotton alot. Is there a difference in quilting cotton fabric and the kind for clothes? Or rather, can we make clothes out of quilt fabric? (bit confused)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes you can use quilter's cotton for clothes.

I buy the bulk of my fabric from either The Fat Quarter Shop or from Fabric.com.

Both have top notch service.


The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

For traditional quilting many people *only* use 100% cotton fabrics. If you do other kinds of quilting.....scrap, crazy, art, All the rules are broken. 

The most important secret about quilting IMO - Make what you like. Have Fun!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

when I find quilting material (100% cotton) on sale I may buy up to 5 yards. I cannot tell you the number of times I have used my stash to make clothes,in fact I am wearing a dress made of material I thought would be good backing material LOL just remember to have fun and only buy what you like.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Thank you! I got my new instruction book today about sewing and cant wait to get started. Finding fabric has been a bit of an issue as I want to do well on cost (especiallly since I will probably make so many mistakes right now) and really appreciate the help you all mentioned.
CJ is responsible for this all, by the way. She got me motivated with her shirt and quilts.
When I grow up, I want to be just like her! lol
(I'm older than her, but would love to be able to sew like she, and so many of you do!)
Bear with us new sewers as there may be some questions in the future.
Thanks again!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great to see new sewers in the group.


Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

MountAiry said:


> Thank you! I got my new instruction book today about sewing and cant wait to get started. Finding fabric has been a bit of an issue as I want to do well on cost (especiallly since I will probably make so many mistakes right now) and really appreciate the help you all mentioned.
> CJ is responsible for this all, by the way. She got me motivated with her shirt and quilts.
> When I grow up, I want to be just like her! lol
> (I'm older than her, but would love to be able to sew like she, and so many of you do!)
> ...



Eep! I'm still learning, I've just been sewing on and off (mostly on the last couple of years) for about 6 years. I drool and drool over quilts, and no one in my family quilts. When we have a house again, I want quilts everywhere!

Quilts and baskets... I'll take them over diamonds anyday LOL.

I bought this really cool pants pattern awhile back, but I haven't tried it yet. it's from a Canadian designer, the Batik Butik. The Surabaya pants. I have a top in mind that I'd like to go with these, and I'd like to make them in endless colors in a cotton gauzy material for wearing around the house. Totally comfy and cool. But I can't find a top like what I have in mind. :Bawling: 

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

I buy some of my fabric from EQuilter.com http://equilter.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/home.html?sid=31U9Hz1kKHTpE9m-58107414471.f4
I especially like their "design board." You can select swatches and move them around each other to see actual affects. A VERY big help for those of us that are "color challenged."


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I Had Read On Quilterstalk.com That Hancock Fabrics (not Paducah-that Is Something Different) Are Closing Stores And Going Bankrupt. Several Readers Had Mentioned Closeout Sales. HANCOCK FABRICS IN OUR AREA, NORTHERN ILLINOIS, USED TO BE NORTHWEST FABRICS.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Another vote for fabric.com as they always have what I'm looking for whether it is for clothes,crafts,home decorating...and their famous 39" yard is nice! Plus believe your first order is always free shipping. Great markdowns,too and name brand quilting fabric which is important to me as I don't waste time making my quilts with por quality fabrics. DEE


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Well I am following all of the great words of wisdom and went shopping last night at The Fat Quarter Shop (thanks CJ) and bought 5 yards each of two very pretty fabrics (thanks Kmac15) and am really excited. Looking forward to their arrival!
I plan to use some of both for clothes and store the rest for a future quilt as I so love the colors. I was going to put a picture of the fabric on here, but cant seem to do that. Oh well  
I will check out the other suggestions also!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

BUDSMOM said:


> I Had Read On Quilterstalk.com That Hancock Fabrics (not Paducah-that Is Something Different) Are Closing Stores And Going Bankrupt. Several Readers Had Mentioned Closeout Sales. HANCOCK FABRICS IN OUR AREA, NORTHERN ILLINOIS, USED TO BE NORTHWEST FABRICS.


Only some of the stores are closing. I think they have a list of them all (which is quite numerous) on their website. The one here in Russellville is closing. The one back home is staying open.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

MountAiry said:


> Well I am following all of the great words of wisdom and went shopping last night at The Fat Quarter Shop (thanks CJ) and bought 5 yards each of two very pretty fabrics (thanks Kmac15) and am really excited. Looking forward to their arrival!
> I plan to use some of both for clothes and store the rest for a future quilt as I so love the colors. I was going to put a picture of the fabric on here, but cant seem to do that. Oh well
> I will check out the other suggestions also!



Must have been something in the air, I did a bit of shopping at the Fat Quarter Shop myself during the wee hours this morning. I love to visit their 50% off page (I check it often!) and grabbed up several Charm Square packs and then couldn't resist a few Jelly Rolls while I was at it.

By the way, if you guys haven't heard of Charm Squares and Jelly Rolls that Moda puts out.... oh Baby! These are my absolute favorite, they're so much fun! Charm's come in pinked 5 inch squares, (from a single fabric collection) and Jelly's come in 2-1/2 inch by 40" strips, again from a single fabric collection.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Ok, I think I figured this out, lol.
Here are pictures of the fabric I got. Pretty, arent they?  I think they compliment each other also. 
It's a start!



















I think I am beginning to see how expensive fabric can be, but my gosh, some of them are simply lovely! I got these both on sale luckily, but still runs into some money.
But I think it will be more than worth it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh yes, fabric is quite pricey. I think the quilting craze has really driven the price up. Thread isn't cheap either. You can easily spend $7 or more simply quilting one quilt. Another $5 to piece it!

Unless of course you make quilts the old fashioned way, out of scraps. I'm trying to more with denim. For the last year, I've had my family saving their worn out jeans for me, which I cut up and re-use in projects. No jean quilts, as they're just too heavy to work with though.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------

